# Substitues for Eheim Fine White Filter pad.



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I posted the same topic a while ago, but I'm gonna save you the hassle of hitting the search button

Here we go...

1. Generic Polyester fill pad. just get one closest to eheim's texture & thickness. I got mine for $3. One piece makes 4x pads (2026 size).
2. Walmart (or Jo-Ann or Michaels etc)
3. It lasts longer than Eheim's. Eheim pad soaks more water (more like cotton characteristic). Don't know which one is better.

Mine doesn't break away & I'm not worried about it getting to the impeller.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I thought I saw an advertisement for the 2126 suggesting longer intervals between cleanings, 3 -4 months. I think it said that on the box. I was thinking of swaping out my 2215's for the 2126's for a variety of reasons, one was the "Visual Flow Meter ends maintenace guesswork" and "These extra large capacity filters only need to be cleaned every 3 to 4 months". So it's not true?

I also just checked Eheim's site and don't see these model numbers (2126-28)
listed anymore, they have changed to 2322-24-26-28.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

150EH said:


> I thought I saw an advertisement for the 2126 suggesting longer intervals between cleanings, 3 -4 months. I think it said that on the box. I was thinking of swaping out my 2215's for the 2126's for a variety of reasons, one was the "Visual Flow Meter ends maintenace guesswork" and "These extra large capacity filters only need to be cleaned every 3 to 4 months". So it's not true?
> 
> I also just checked Eheim's site and don't see these model numbers (2126-28)
> listed anymore, they have changed to 2322-24-26-28.


They haven't changed them at all. Those are the older professional series, the 2026/2126 and 2028/2128 are the new professional II series.


----------



## brookline45 (Jan 8, 2004)

I use just plain old poly filter fiber. I shape it into a small square mat and put it right over the top media tray and then carefully place the green screen over it. I have been doing this for a year now and it works great. 

I like to clean the filter about once a month. If I let it go longer then it can get pretty gunked up and starts to become a nitrate factory.


----------



## Crs2fr (Sep 22, 2004)

i buy this bulk filpad stuff that i just tear a peice off and stick it in there . its white, similar to cotton like mentioned before... i change this thing every two weeks.. i think i paid like 5-10 bucks about 6 mts ago.. and i still have a crapload left~

chris


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

thanks for the replies. i'll try the pad stuff over loose fibers.

150EH, 

As a 2126 user, I found that my filter needed a cleaning (meaning, the white pad needed to be replaced) after about a month's use. The flow was still plenty fine, as indicated by the ball in the flow meter. But my water was no long free of particulate matter after a month's time. Replacing the white filter pad cleared up the water again. I think, in planted tanks, due to the level of plant debris, you will find a need to replace this pad on a regular basis.

Oh, I recently removed the ball in the flow meter because it made an ever so slight rattling and I really don't use it as an indicator of when the filter needs changing, as noted above.


----------



## wantplantsnotwork (Nov 28, 2004)

So is "generic poly fil pad" available at wallyworld, or the lfs? I.E., is this fil pad for making pillows, or is it FILTER PAD?


----------



## FMZ (Jul 13, 2004)

Its available at wallyworld...i use a poly-fil (traditional batting).

it has blue borders on the packaging.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

I vote for polyester fiber fill, I use it in my 2213, and all 4 of my HOb filters, just remove the regular media fromy our HOB cartridge, make a pad with the poly fiber fill and use rubber bands to secure around the old frame. For my canister filters just place some in your filter loosely. works great and its cheap and lasts FOREVER.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Just make sure the poly batting is hypo-allergenic so that you don't introduce any unwanted chemical agents into your water column.


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

i THINK I understand, but we seem to be talking about 2 different kinds of poly fiber here..

What I'd like to get is stuff that is already compressed into solid sheets, just like the Eheim pads, that I can cut into pads. I think this is what some of you are talking about.

Others here I think are talking about a poly fiber that is like a bag of cotton, like the stuff you fill teddy bears with. Sounds like that works, too, but first I will go to Walmart and see if they have the solid sheets I can cut.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

motifone said:


> i THINK I understand, but we seem to be talking about 2 different kinds of poly fiber here..
> 
> What I'd like to get is stuff that is already compressed into solid sheets, just like the Eheim pads, that I can cut into pads. I think this is what some of you are talking about.
> 
> Others here I think are talking about a poly fiber that is like a bag of cotton, like the stuff you fill teddy bears with. Sounds like that works, too, but first I will go to Walmart and see if they have the solid sheets I can cut.


Okay, just to be clear, I'm referring to the polyester sheets.
I honestly would not try to use the polyester fibers (loose fibers -> got sucked -> broken impeller?)


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

bigpow,

most excellent info. that should be helpful when I go to the store!

thanks
steve


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Actually, since the Eheim has that green plastic grid to put over it, I wouldn't have any qualms about using the polyfill. Right now I use it stuffed into my Hagen Quick Filter in my 20g tank. By comparison, putting it into the media basket of either my Eheim or Fluval filters would be a piece of cake.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been using the 'bag of cotton' stuff in my XP3 for 4-5 months now. I put it in the top basket and top it with one of the plastic separators and then the basket snap-on top. This then sits right underneath the impeller. I've not had any problems.....at least not yet :wink: ! I've been changing it out during filter cleanings which runs in the 4-6 week range.

Brian.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

My mother has used the poly fill in her canister filter for, well since i can remember. As long as you dont tear it to shreds its perfectly stable.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

I bought this pad stuff from Ebay for Pond use it's thick and it works really well with the filter. You can try this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20758&item=4358294420&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

or 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20507&item=4358529676&rd=1

I bought the latter one with the green top.. it's really thick and traps alot of crud. Plus for that large roll of padding you save a lot of money.


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

You also could try "bleaching" the pad for an hour in 100% bleach.. then soak it in dechlorinator (after a good rinse)... That will clean out MOST of the gunk. I do that to some micron pads I custom use in my penguins and I get about 2 months out of them. Before they dont clean up again that is...


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

sorry to dig up this horse to beat it some more, but...

I made a trip to a Walmart and scoped out the crafts section. (A guy alone in the Walmart crafts section on a Saturday night, priceless). 

I looked over the bags of "Polyester Fiber Fill". Simple. Cheap. This is the big chunk of fiber you can stuff your canister with.

Then, I looked at the bags of polyester quilt batting, which is like a sheet of polyester padding rolled up like a sleeping bag in a plastic baggie. Bigpow, this was the stuff I think you were recommending for the Eheim fine filter pad replacement. I bought a brand called Morning Glory, which was sold in High Loft (1/2" thickness according to the bag) and Low Loft (1/4" thick according to the bag). Because I wanted to match as closely as possible the 1" thick 2126 Eheim pads, I opened up a bag of the High Loft. It's weird, the stuff is like layers folded over each other, and when unfolded, a single layer seemed no more than 1/8" thick to me. I checked several bags of the "high loft" (in another brand as well), still not very thick -- not really the 1/2" that High Loft apparently is. (Morning Glory also sells a version called 'Great Glory' which is suppose to be 1" thick, but didn't see it there).

So, my question is, is this what you basically bought? Do you fold a few layers on top of each other until you have something equating Eheim's thickness and then cut out the shape? OR should I be looking for something that is a single 1" layer.

thanks!!
steve


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

moti, I think you got the wrong one... 
I bought the 1" cut flat mat (I think it was 15x15x1)
There are a lot of the rolled ones (would work too, but it's just too much hassle)
Another mat is 15x15x2 (too thick) - fiber lasts a long time, it doesn't make sense to use a thicker one


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

bigpow,

thanks so much for replying so quick. At least I have tomorrow now to try another Walmart and see what they have. I'm in the Los Angeles area. I see you are in CA... not sure what Walmart you went to. I had a feeling what I got wasn't the right stuff. I mean, I saw this other thread on here when I got home from Walmart, so I guess some are using the layered stuff I bought:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=13627&highlight=batting

But I'd rather get the 1" thick material. Those dimensions you gave will help me find it better. If you happen to have the bag with the brand name too, even better. If not, no biggie.

This other link has some interesting options too. The bonded polyester. I think it was mentioned previously in this thread and on Bob Alston's page:

http://krewkut.zoovy.com/category/pondfiltermediasale/

That stuff is 2" thick though. I'd have to remove some of the Efhi-stuff to fit it in


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

yo I found the bag... 
here's more info:

Poly-fil NU-Foam
15"x17"x1"
www.poly-fil.com


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

bigpow,

many thanks! Yah, I"m going to return the other stuff today. That info. will be most helpful. I checked the poly-fil website and saw a pic of it. It also said the stuff was "flame-retardent" (at least on the website), which I thought was a no-no when it comes to fish, but doesn't seem like you've had problems.

thanks
steve


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

steve,
make sure you wash & rinse thoroughly before use. 

There has been no ill effect on my fish/plants yet (4 months and counting)


----------



## Ultramouse (Feb 24, 2005)

Doesn't anybody just wash theirs, ive been rinsing out my white pad for years, i even tear them in half so they last longer, i get two thin ones instead of one thick one.

anyone have any problems with this


----------



## Rizos (Feb 19, 2005)

I have an Eheim 2213 - gosh I love that thing roud - and I was already trying to figure out if I could you a cheaper alternative to the filter pads...

Do you only use this poly-fil to replace the fine filter pad? Is there an alternative to the thicker filter pad?


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

Riz, the thicker (blue) pad is almost indestructible 
I don't see the need to replace it anytime soon.


----------



## spike (Nov 13, 2002)

I just ordered my 2028 last night, so I don't know what the pads look like, but I was thinking about these uncut pads. Any opinions? How are the prices compared to the Walmart stuff?

Uncut blue bonded filter pad
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4231&N=2004+113067

Would you use the 50 or 100 micron?
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4353&N=2004+113067


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

Spike

Your plan of attack is similar to mine. Basically, I'm going to stack the media as follows (bottom to top):

- Efimech (washable)
- Eheim Coarse blue filter pad (washable)
- Ehfisubtrat Pro (washable)
- White pad -- either from Walmart, Dr Foster or check out krew-kut.com. They sell some 2" thick pond filter media that another user had good luck with (see earlier in this thread).
- 50 Micron Felt laid on top -- either the Pure Flo brand (which is what you linked to at Dr. Foster or brand made by Emperor (sold at Aquariumpros.com). I couldn't find anyone on the boards vouching for either.

Then again, others just seem to fill the whole think up with filter fiber, so there's really no "wrong" way.


----------



## compulsion (Mar 2, 2004)

motifone said:


> i THINK I understand, but we seem to be talking about 2 different kinds of poly fiber here..
> 
> What I'd like to get is stuff that is already compressed into solid sheets, just like the Eheim pads, that I can cut into pads. I think this is what some of you are talking about.


try searching for "bonded" fiber instead i think thats what its normaly named as, its normaly used for dustmasks and coffee filters things like that, normaly the 'bonded fiber' sheet has a real small porisity. it may even work with DE powder but dont quote me on that, im sure if DE is unsafe to breath then a mask good enought to protect you could help you make bags to make your own diatom?


----------

